# my new Sanchezi scape



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

This tank was scaped for my Serrasalmus Sanchezi. I scaped it like this because I though Iwagumi type tanks were cool and this allowed for a lot of open space and not much hiding places. This fish has a beautiful shimmer with purple and a bright red throat, but he is very shy. With no hiding places he is already getting better. He used to hide under the heater for about a week and at least now when he hides from me he just lays on the blyxa, lol.

specs:
40g breeder
70w MH lighting
pressurized C02
ADA brightly ferts + excell
30% water changes weekly


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice carpet and wall effect i like it


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

What is that backwall? Looks like like a spray foam?


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks jazzlvr123.

matthew it's called handifoam it's a pond and aquarium foam that you can use, very similar to great stuff but won't leech anything into your water. it starts grey but over time it seems to have turned this color in my tank and it's not algae so I guess the light must do it.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I like it. I just wonder if a rock or two being taller would make it more dramatic?


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Tell me more about the MH light is it the retro kit from aqua buys? If it is how is that for quality?


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

rich311k,
you are right on. I bet some taller rocks would definately make it more dramatic, I just fear that he would hide all day.

capn,
it's a DIY I made. It's a brinks lighting fixture from Walmart with a MH bulb from China and an aromast ballast I bought on the classifieds. All in all it cost me about $45 to make.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I like this take on the Iwagumi style tank, the background really makes the plants stand out.

imo it might look nicer if the moss on the background was on more of background than just the middle section.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Interesting! I agree with Andrew that some more moss on the back would probably look nicer! Maybe instead of adding big rocks for your fish to hide behind, perhaps a Manzanita branch or two might be a good compromise.

Cool how you made the scape around the fish....a piranah no less! +10 creativity points!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

andrew,
thanks a lot for the compliments. the moss is actually all over the back of the tank, it just needs to grow in a bit more, then it will look awesome.

Donald,
thank you very much for the suggestions. my only concern is that if the piranha does decide to get bold with time, how the heck am I going to maintainence the tank?!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I had piranahs myself for a few years back in the day, and never worried about them "attacking" me. I would just perform my usual maintenance and cleaning. They would go and hide and avoid my hands at all costs. Something about them not recognizing my hand as potential prey item. Never had any issues!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I hear ya. I have owned piranhas (all the pygos, s. spilo, s. sanchezi, & s. brandtii) for over 5 years and I have to admit I have never felt threatened by any of the pygos. I did have a 9" gold spilo that scared the crap out of me going after my hand once, so I never put it past them now.


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Looks great , I can't wait to see it grown in..


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Curious, Genin! I might not put my hand in a big tank with your standard school of 18 of 'em, but otherwise, I wouldn't have ever thought about it unless I might have had a cut on my hand! Sounds like your gold was pretty territorial! Better safe, than sorry with those guys!  Keep your fingers! However, if your Sanchezi is timid, I wouldn't worry too much about getting chomped! 

It will be very interesting to see the background in a month after the moss grows out a bit!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

thaks Wink, good to see you over here. Your rhom tank is awesome.

Donald, 
the background was completely covered before, but it got so bushly that I have to just rip off all the moss and am letting it grow back. This tiem I will keep it more trimmed to avoid that problem again.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

some updated shots of the tank. The HC is a super thick carpet now and the moss is spreading and filling in nicely on the background. Any tips on how to trim and maintain HC?









front view









view from left side









view from the right side


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

what a nice thick carpet *drools* i wish my tank bottom looked like that lol


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn, Genin! Ultra-nice!!  I really like this scape, not only because it is well done, but because it is also designed around a piranah!! This is one of my personal faves, man!! Excellent job!!!

As far as trimming the HC, well....you just trim it  LOL! HC can either be yanked out and topped, then replanted, or you can just snip it from the top to make the carpet more level. Personally, I always snipped it with scissors a total of four times, and on the fifth time I would yank it out and replant it after snipping the bottoms portion off and replant the tops. HC and HM are pretty easy like that!!

With the moss, just trim it once every so often.....it's starting to become more apparent, and it is adding a very nice "soft" effect that ties in with the soft effect of the HC carpet. Great job!!!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

jazzlvr123,
thanks for the kind words, I am sure your HC will take off to.

Donald,
Wow thank you. I did like you said with trimming the HC and man did I cause a bunch of little pieces all over my tank. I netted out as much as I could and added a powerhead with a foam prefilter to catch as many pieces as possible also. Do you have any tips for how to catch those pieces while trimming? 

It was also wierd that after I trimmed the HC really started to pearl, to the point where the tank was almost fizzing!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Genin--

Not really much that you can do while you are trimming. If you have enough dexterity, you can hold the net above the area that you are trimming and catch the pieces as you are cutting. However, being a clumsy and sometimes uncoordinated oaf, I just usually turn my filter flow down or off, do the trim, and then just net everything after I am done. It's a pain, but what else can you do? You are a dancer, so you may just have the coordination needed to "trim and net"  You don't have to get every little piece out either....the HC will grow pretty well floating too, so if you ever want to grow some out, just leave a few pieces floating for about a week, and then you can plant them. 

I know all about the seltzer effect too!! If you trim a few hours into the photoperiod, you're catching the plants during photosynthesis when they are producing o2 as a by-product. It really does look like the tank turns into a big bottle of soda!!  LOL!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I doubt I will be able to pull off the trim and net at the same time. My piranha looked thoroughly confused over the whole situation, but it could have just been the bubbles tickling him  .


----------

